

Evernote 'shares' indexed by Google - jmedwards
https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=site:evernote.com+inurl:shard&utm_source=buffer&buffer_share=466b2#q=site:evernote.com+inurl:shard&hl=en&tbo=d&ei=DOcLUYayCcuY0QX8voGYAQ&start=40&sa=N&fp=1&biw=1440&bih=750&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&cad=b&sei=rucLUfacG4Xn2QWPioDACA

======
zimpenfish
Aren't they just notes which have been explicitly publicly shared?

I've just shared one and I got a similar URL:
[https://www.evernote.com/shard/s56/sh/ca0c5904-5977-4a4a-a5c...](https://www.evernote.com/shard/s56/sh/ca0c5904-5977-4a4a-a5ca-
cfb9b3d4de28/3559b9663d88fad2d40dc38dadb622a1)

Google Search doesn't currently find that note. I'm guessing it will in a
couple of days.

